# Only Funny Because It's True!!!!!



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

Not for very long Jake! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Hahahaha I'm driving whichever vehicle has the most gas in the mornings .

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

GA governor is talking about suspending the state fuel tax of .29.1 and .32.6 for diesel. That would sure be a help 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> GA governor is talking about suspending the state fuel tax of .29.1 and .32.6 for diesel. That would sure be a help
> 
> Keith


Reg gas is $4.26 and diesel $5.59 here this morning


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 9, 2022)

I have decided to just retire so I don't have to fill the truck up every 4 days for the commute. The reduction in income should just about be offset by savings in gas consumption.


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> GA governor is talking about suspending the state fuel tax of .29.1 and .32.6 for diesel. That would sure be a help
> 
> Keith


I can pretty much guarantee our NY governor will *NOT* do the same.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2022)

The world would be a better place if we all just drove electric cars and had these diesel powered charging stations.   .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Reg gas is $4.26 and diesel $5.59 here this morning


$3.99 and $4.69 here. I have a good friend who is a general contractor with his own business and drives a diesel truck. He says he fills up everyday regardless. That makes sense with how fast prices are rising.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking for bulk tanks to buy in bulk now before it gets worse. Figure the cost of savings will offset the price of tanks.

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looking for bulk tanks to buy in bulk now before it gets worse. Figure the cost of savings will offset the price of tanks.
> 
> Ryan


Better hurry lol


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

For the first time I was looking at taking the Bus to work, but a buddy came in over an hour late today because everyone else in the area had the same thought!


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

Costco here in NY was $3.99/gal premium less than a week ago, today it is $4.44


----------



## ofelles (Mar 9, 2022)

Paid $5.60 for premium last week. Now $6.29.  Gov. already said he will not suspend state tax but will offer relief.  Won't hold my breath on that one!  California, love the weather.


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> For the first time I was looking at taking the Bus to work, but a buddy came in over an hour late today because everyone else in the area had the same thought!


Glad the wife and I both work from home now.....although I did still put 27,000 miles on my car last year


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 9, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> $3.99 and $4.69 here. I have a good friend who is a general contractor with his own business and drives a diesel truck. He says he fills up everyday regardless. That makes sense with how fast prices are rising.


Dollar cost averaging.... at the gas pumps.  Makes sense. 

Our prices are $3.80 Reg, $4.25 (91) octane Pure Gas (ethanol free), and $4.60 diesel.   One impact for us is the City and State budget for diesel during the winter.  These boys are on the prowl 16 to 24 hours a day.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Glad the wife and I both work from home now.....although I did still put 27,000 miles on my car last year


We just came out of COVID restrictions and were thinking that more people, especially Civilians, wouldn't be Teleworking as much anymore. This will likely adjust that.


----------



## DougE (Mar 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looking for bulk tanks to buy in bulk now before it gets worse. Figure the cost of savings will offset the price of tanks.
> 
> Ryan


I'm pretty sure the fuel distributors around here will set you up with the tanks


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> We just came out of COVID restrictions and were thinking that more people, especially Civilians, wouldn't be Teleworking as much anymore. This will likely adjust that.


I am home permantly but I work for myself.  The wife would quit (after 29 years) if they made her come back full time.  I don't think they will go that route, her direct boss lives in CT and does not care about telecommuting.  It would especially suck for her to have to go back to the NYC office as it is at least an hour and a half on the trains.  They have also gone from 13 floors downtown NY to 6  and the office here on LI has only 2 people in it when it used to have well over a 100.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> I am home permantly but I work for myself.  The wife would quit (after 29 years) if they made her come back full time.  I don't think they will go that route, her direct boss lives in CT and does not care about telecommuting.  It would especially suck for her to have to go back to the NYC office as it is at least an hour and a half on the trains.  They have also gone from 13 floors downtown NY to 6  and the office here on LI has only 2 people in it when it used to have well over a 100.


There is a lot of that going on. A few friends retired from military and got jobs at huge companies helping leading "office space" downsize planning and coordinating the push to Telework. Massive Office Buildings are now at 10-20%, saves the companies millions in rent, utilities, etc. I've gone to a few meetings and working groups at Office Buildings that rent space out by the hour or day now. The contract Companies don't own a building, they all work from home and if there is a thing that they all need to get together for, they just rent out a conference room for a morning or day. Pretty slick.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> There is a lot of that going on.



Wish my boss would take a page out of this book. We just got word he wants us back in the office full time next week. This is the third time he has attempted it and every time it goes back to remote work after a couple of weeks. When gas is pushing $5 a gallon and employees are happier and more motivated to do good work not having to drive it every day it makes a big difference.


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wish my boss would take a page out of this book. We just got word he wants us back in the office full time next week. This is the third time he has attempted it and every time it goes back to remote work after a couple of weeks. When gas is pushing $5 a gallon and employees are happier and more motivated to do good work not having to drive it every day it makes a big difference.


And they are getting more work out of good employees,  the only negative is there seems to be no time restrictions.  My wife gets meeting requests from 7 am till 7 pm sometimes.  They are getting more time out of her than it was commuting.  She does not mind,  if she wants to go for a walk in the middle of the day she does.   We want to head to the PA house, she takes calls in the car and works from up there total flexibility.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wish my boss would take a page out of this book. We just got word he wants us back in the office full time next week. This is the third time he has attempted it and every time it goes back to remote work after a couple of weeks. When gas is pushing $5 a gallon and employees are happier and more motivated to do good work not having to drive it every day it makes a big difference.


It seems there is a lot of that friction happening, even here where I work with the Gov. One report I read noted that there is a significant trend in resignation from GS jobs that require 100% in office time to take a demotion and pay reduction for a job where Telework is allowed. My friends the corporate/business world are seeing that shift as well. With the labor shortage it may become a key factor in businesses that stay afloat. Adapt or die. If Gas is staying that high for the foreseeable future, it really makes it more than just a nice to have for some.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 9, 2022)

Ain't that just the truth, Jake??  My little light decided to shine for me the other day--just as I pulled off the highway and up to the pump.  Had to take out a 2nd mortgage to fill my 3/4 ton 4x4.  
Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> And they are getting more work out of good employees,





bauchjw said:


> If Gas is staying that high for the foreseeable future, it really makes it more than just a nice to have for some.



Exactly. I have worked in the corporate world since I got out of college in 2008. Absolutely love working from home now. I can pick my kids of up school, spend more time with my family instead of commuting, run to the grocery on my lunch break, fire up the smoker in the middle of the week, no junk fast food for a quick lunch, etc... I don't have constant distraction from fellow employees and I am more motivated to do better for my company. The numbers and statistics prove it works. I don't get why any employer would want people to go back to the office having to spend a fortune in gas and have a bunch of unhappy employees.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

Diesel at Sam's Club here is $4.75 a gallon, up a buck and a half in a month, crazy! RAY


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Exactly. I have worked in the corporate world since I got out of college in 2008. Absolutely love working from home now. I can pick my kids of up school, spend more time with my family instead of commuting, run to the grocery on my lunch break, fire up the smoker in the middle of the week, no junk fast food for a quick lunch, etc... I don't have constant distraction from fellow employees and I am more motivated to do better for my company. The numbers and statistics prove it works. I don't get why any employer would want people to go back to the office having to spend a fortune in gas and have a bunch of unhappy employees.


Yes,   lost 35 lbs since covid hit,  part of that was to get in better shape (type 2) but also the temptation for junk lunches was not there.  Wife saves a bunch too,  no more buying coffee or sushi for lunch...lol  We are able to plan our meals and not get home at 6.30 and say what's for dinner? 

The only people that want back in the office is either the older generation of management or the younger ones that want social interaction.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ain't that just the truth, Jake??  My little light decided to shine for me the other day--just as I pulled off the highway and up to the pump.  Had to take out a 2nd mortgage to fill my 3/4 ton 4x4.
> Gary


People thought inflation was rough. We haven't seen anything yet. Ground beef was $2.99lb 10 days ago here. Just picked some up for $7.99lb


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Reg gas is $4.26 and diesel $5.59 here this morning


$4.19 and $5.35 and I drive around 200 miles almost daily 

Keith


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> People thought inflation was rough. We haven't seen anything yet. Ground beef was $2.99lb 10 days ago here. Just picked some up for *$7.99lb*


Yikes.  I bet a good chunk of that is in transportation (fuel) costs, steers to market, then distribution to the stores.  Not going into ranchers pockets.  And this sounds weird... but as meat prices go up, they have to factor in more money for waste since some consumers won't pay that price.  I saw several items in Sam's Club "Prime meat case" that had serious markdowns as they were close to expiring. 

Gasoline is tricky to price when the market is all over the board. Roughly 50% of the total price of regular gasoline is the price of crude oil. The remainder of the costs are:  20% goes to distribution and marketing, 12% to 15% go to refining, and federal and state taxes, suck up another 12%.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2022)

I filled up both trucks and the car a couple weeks ago . Not really sure what it's up to here . 



TNJAKE said:


> Ground beef was $2.99lb 10 days ago here. Just picked some up for $7.99lb


I've been grinding my own since it went up last time . Check the price on brisket and get to grinding . I've also been mixing in some pork butt with the beef .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2022)

Up to $4.37 a gallon here today and over $5 for premium. Everything that comes to mind is political and I know we aren't here to debate politics so I will keep it to myself but just bracing for things to get worse over the next few months. 

Kroger's has choice packer briskets for $2.99 a lb here. I usually account for about 3-4 pounds of waste when buying to grind but nice to have guys looking out for each other on here and advising of meat sales in these crap times!


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Up to $4.37 a gallon here today and over $5 for premium. Everything that comes to mind is political and I know we aren't here to debate politics so I will keep it to myself but just bracing for things to get worse over the next few months.
> 
> Kroger's has choice packer briskets for $2.99 a lb here. I usually account for about 3-4 pounds of waste when buying to grind but nice to have guys looking out for each other on here and advising of meat sales in these crap times!


I snagged 5lb of 80-20 last week at costco...not sure what is up to now.  Everything is nuts,  the wife and I went to lunch at a brewery and the bill was $122.00.  Now she did have 2 -$14 martinis and the IPA's are never cheap.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Up to $4.37 a gallon here today and over $5 for premium. Everything that comes to mind is political and I know we aren't here to debate politics so I will keep it to myself but just bracing for things to get worse over the next few months.
> 
> Kroger's has choice packer briskets for $2.99 a lb here. I usually account for about 3-4 pounds of waste when buying to grind but nice to have guys looking out for each other on here and advising of meat sales in these crap times!


Things are gonna get real when I have to start choosing gas over beer.......who am I kidding.....I'll walk for beer


----------



## DougE (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> who am I kidding.....I'll walk for beer


I may have done that a time or two, but not from where I live now. It's about 6.5 miles, one way,  to the nearest store that sells beer


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Things are gonna get real when I have to start choosing gas over beer.......who am I kidding.....I'll walk for beer



No kidding! I might just hitch hike and take my chances catching a ride with Buffalo Bob before I ran out of beer money. Might end up in a hole. 

"You got my auto trader?"


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Glad the wife and I both work from home now.....although I did still put 27,000 miles on my car last year



I've been working from home for just about 2 years.  Just a couple of weeks short of that.  Hardly put any miles on my car now and put on well less than the average before that.  So happy about that, especially now.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> I may have done that a time or two, but not from where I live now. It's about 6.5 miles, one way,  to the nearest store that sells beer


Maybe you can talk 

 Sowsage
  into bringing you some...he has a pallet of beer! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> I have decided to just retire so I don't have to fill the truck up every 4 days for the commute. The reduction in income should just about be offset by savings in gas consumption.



Yes, tomorrow is my last day. All I need to do is clean out part of the office and say goodbye to a few good people. Exit interview at 2PM. 

More time for smoking, grilling & chilling!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> I have decided to just retire so I don't have to fill the truck up every 4 days for the commute. The reduction in income should just about be offset by savings in gas consumption.






clifish said:


> Glad the wife and I both work from home now.....although I did still put 27,000 miles on my car last year



Last year, since I'm retired, I decided to computer shop for groceries from Costco and Amazon...  I still hit my local small grocery for perishable stuff, once a month...  Keep my fridge at 34F so stuff lasts..

Buying in bulk from C and A put my pantry in a crimp...
I'm getting good quality from Costco... Prices aren't bad buying by the case...
The time I save and money on fuel are amazing... 
I needed to fuel my 4x4 diesel last October... 22 gallons...  I have a book in my truck where I write down everything I do to it...  I looked at the note above where I was writing down this fill up...  It was October of 2020..  WHAT !!!  A year ago...  274 miles driven...  about 3 miles to the grocery, about 10 miles to the dump, 2 trips, and maybe 14-16 trips to the grocery...
EDIT... And the many trips to the doctor...

Now that the fuel is sky high, I'm broke-in to not driving...
My knee being twisted out of shape and my broken wrist got me into not driving too much... Turned out to be a really good deal...  Too bad this November, 2022, isn't evenly divisible by 4...
Plan your trips, cut driving down to 1 day per week to start, then what ever works out best for you... It can be done... Social life goes to heck...
OH !!!   Butt-A-Judge says you should purchase a $60,000 Tesla to ease the pain...
That's all folks... Have a good day...

Dave...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Yes, tomorrow is my last day. All I need to do is clean out part of the office and say goodbye to a few good people. Exit interview at 2PM.
> 
> More time for smoking, grilling & chilling!


Congratulations!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe you can talk
> 
> Sowsage
> into bringing you some...he has a pallet of beer!
> ...


Heck I'll share!!! But your all going to have to come to the loading dock and help me drink it all... i ran out of fuel and i cant afford to fill up!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Last year, since I'm retired, I decided to computer shop for groceries from Costco and Amazon...  I still hit my local small grocery for perishable stuff, once a month...  Keep my fridge at 34F so stuff lasts..
> 
> Buying in bulk from C and A put my pantry in a crimp...
> I'm getting good quality from Costco... Prices aren't bad buying by the case...
> ...


Yep...sure makes ole Pete look smart...I know what he can do with that electric car, but he'd probably like it

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 9, 2022)

I was watching the news on Monday and the on the street reporter was doing a feature on rising fuel prices.  Gas price jumped 20¢ from when he started pumping to when he finished filling the tank.
Sam's is just a couple miles away and the lines are insane.


Brokenhandle said:


> Looking for bulk tanks to buy in bulk now before it gets worse. Figure the cost of savings will offset the price of tanks.
> ...


I'm hoping the boss got the farm fuel tanks filled before this madness. The big tillage tractor alone sucks around 20 gals/hr.



clifish said:


> And they are getting more work out of good employees,  the only negative is there seems to be no time restrictions.  My wife gets meeting requests from 7 am till 7 pm sometimes.  They are getting more time out of her than it was commuting.  She does not mind,  if she wants to go for a walk in the middle of the day she does.   We want to head to the PA house, she takes calls in the car and works from up there total flexibility.


My wife is actually on call 24/7 since before the ... stupidity started.  At home we live 4 blocks away so what she cannot handle remote was a quick walk.
Now most of the calls she can handle remote at home or in the car.  
Currently, She's working remote for the winter (snow birds) and loves crawling out of bed and sitting working in her jammies for a few hours before dressing, well that often means Walmart dress code sweat pants.


----------



## clifish (Mar 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I was watching the news on Monday and the on the street reporter was doing a feature on rising fuel prices.  Gas price jumped 20¢ from when he started pumping to when he finished filling the tank.
> Sam's is just a couple miles away and the lines are insane.
> 
> I'm hoping the boss got the farm fuel tanks filled before this madness. The big tillage tractor alone sucks around 20 gals/hr.
> ...


The amount of time my wife takes zoom meetings with a nice top and sweat pants is hilarious.  She has had a suit on the dresser that was to go out to the cleaners for a year and a half now.  Now her biggest bitch is if the cats gets in the way from our bedroom to her office across the hall,   that is her traffic jam.  I am in the basement surrounded by my fish tanks and I am OK with that.

BTW this one her "co-workers: in the office


----------

